# BSoD? now my computer won't even turn on



## danabella33 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, yesterday the BSoD came up on my computer. I tried to reboot, didn't work. I also tried the safe mode. No luck. The computer just kept on restarting itself.
The last time the computer will not even power up. So I don't have and information like error codes etc.

When I push the power button, the computer makes a little sound like it is starting, then in about 20seconds just shuts off. nothing comes up on the screen just blank. 

The only buttons that show any life are the three little green lights one has a 9 next a and the last has a down arrow. I am unsure is those mean anything but the last two blink on and off till the computer shuts down. I don't ever remember them doing that before the BSoD.

The computer is a Dell Inspiron E1505 and I am useing windows XP home edition.

any ideas?

thanks in advance
Dana
Any Ideas?


----------



## marcus.lewis (Sep 11, 2010)

Is the bottom of your computer hot? You may have dust build up and its not allowing the computer to cool down properly and overheating.


----------



## danabella33 (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought that it might be that too. So I waited for it to cool down, and blew out all the dust from the inside of the computer too. It has been 1 day and the computer still won't turn on. 

Thanks Dana


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Try this and see what you get: right after pushing the power button to start it, hold down the CTRL and keep tapping the F11 key. See if it will bring up the recovery application. If that doesn't work, here's a couple things to try.

Press and hold the power button for at least ten (10) seconds. If pressing and holding the power button fails to fix it, you may need to reset the system. To reset it, perform the following steps:
1. Disconnect the power supply and remove the laptop battery.
2. Turn the system so that you are facing the back of it, where the ports are located.
3. In the center, between the parallel and VGA port connectors, you may see a small white/black button.
4. Press the button with the end of a paper clip (or other small blunt object) and hold it in for five (5) seconds.

NOTE: The button will not push in far or give an audible click.
5. Plug the power supply back in and reinsert the battery.
6. Turn the system on and see if that does anything for you.

Mike


----------



## danabella33 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello, I did try all three suggestions and none of them worked. I am perplexed I must say!
Thanks
Dana


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try the trouble shooting steps here http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

I agree with Joeten. The troubleshooting steps there are well-written. Now that you've tried those things, I'm inclined to think it could also be a corrupt file on your hard drive. I think the link joeten sent you might deal with it in that you'd basically pull the hard drive and try to boot into your BIOS and change the boot device sequence to make your CD/DVD player go first and then insert your windows CD and try to recover that way. The other possibility is trying your hard drive in another system to see if it produces the same problem. Some of these things are difficult to do without extra resources though. I'm fortunate to have a lot of computers (I own a computer repair business) and so I can try those different options. 

Good luck. Keep us posted on your progress.

Mike


----------



## danabella33 (Sep 14, 2010)

Joeten and Jeepfreek, thank you very much. I will go to the link Joeten gave me. Hopefully it will help or atleast give me what is wrong or what I need to fix my computer. 

Thank you Again!!
Dana


----------



## danabella33 (Sep 14, 2010)

wow okay so I went to the link mentioned above. I inserted one RAM at a time and the computer started, with one Ram stick in the computer. It booted up and went right back to my working computer. My question is .... do I insert the other RAM? or keep it out and purchase a new one?

Thanks again!!
Dana


----------



## danabella33 (Sep 14, 2010)

Also I just wanted to add that I got this error when I rebooted with the one stick of good RAM I have no idea if it means anything or not.

ERROR: Code 0313
Msg: 2000-0313

Msg: error detecting internal touch pad or pointing stick. 

My mouse pad on the computer isn't working I am assuming that that is the reason for the Error message. Should I take computer apart again and see if I inserted the ribbon correctly? 

Thanks soooo very much once again!


Dana


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Don't bother putting in the other RAM module. Get a new one. As for the error code, that is one of those that Dell says you should contact them about. It could just be a driver. I wouldn't go tearing it apart until you've tried a few software things first but that's just me.

Mike


----------



## danabella33 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wonderful! thank you again for all of you help. 

I was really confused.

Dana


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Glad we could help!! I hope Dell can hook you up with the right answer to get your touchpad working too. 

Good day!

Mike


----------

